

Microsoft buys Skype, Skype immediately dies - coincidence? - thenomad

Skype has just fallen over in a very real way. People all over the world are reporting that Skype for Windows appcrashes as soon as it's loaded. Nice.<p>Any HN readers have a way to make the damn thing work again?
======
edvinasbartkus
"Some of you may have problems signing in to Skype and making calls. We’re
investigating and hope to have more details to share soon."
<http://twitter.com/#!/Skype/status/73718207676022784>

------
turbohz
So it's not just me? Good to know.

------
DzHiBaS
in Linux it's also crashes

~~~
pharno
seems like they ported the gerneric crash library to linux...

~~~
thenomad
No, there's been a team working on a compatibility library over at Sourceforge
for months. It's just that they only just released the first working alpha...

Future plans include extending it so it doesn't just crash, but actually sets
your computer on fire.

~~~
pharno
ah great "its nut a bug, its a feature", right?

